# Small foldable table



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi


Our new (to us) Autotrail Comanche does not have a front boom table. The previous owners unscrewed it and took it with them. Presumably because they are £235 new, from Autotrail.:surprise:


I may well get a boom arm (c.£70) and a table top and make one up myself at some stage however until then I think we'll get a small, sturdy, foldable table to stow behind the passenger seat when on the move. We can also use this for drinkies outside as well at beer o'clock time (c.4.00pm usually :grin2:...possibly earlier if abroad:grin2


Inside the table will be used for when we stop for coffee really so doesn't have to be too big.


Does anyone have any recommendations for a small, sturdy, foldable table?


Cheers




Graham:smile2:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I have one of these, though I didn't pay as much. The legs are individually adhustable, so rough ground is no problem. No obstruction to knees on 2 sides. The top rolls up and the frames folds very cleverly and it all packs into a bag. I'm well pleased with mine. I use it to cook on outdoors too.

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/hi-gear-folding-table-p287145


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

£235.00, well the price seems to depend on who supply´s these round tables. 
We were told it would be £200.00, when it arrived (free of charge after all) the price ticket on the back of the table said £120.00. ?????
Have you looked in the wardrobe, maybe there is a folding table in there, or have they taken that as well :serious: assuming your Comanche is supplied as our Navajo.
We couldn´t find the half moon sink cover, had to phone the dealer who explained it was in the drop down shelf under the microwave, is your Indian the same?
If you are going to make a table to fit the column you also need the purpose made extrusions that make up the clamping device, (my man says). He has fitted one table and now wishes we had 2.

Do your blinds come up from the bottom and the fly screen pulls down ? to my mind thats the wrong way round.

Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey Jan


I cant answer many of your questions as we don't have the thing yet:smile2:


The main table is definitely there in a wardrobe (obviously...where else would you keep a table??!!!):grin2:


The Autotrail website says £235 but the clamps and swan neck arm and table top can be easily bought and put together. I'll wait until we get her for that but in the mean time a small folding alternative would be just the job. It only needs to be c.18 inches square (that's 45cm in European speak:grin2...to hold beverages really.


Graham:smile2:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a small folding table that we've seen for sale in various places but I don't have a name for it. We only use it outside the van as inside the different floor levels mean it could easily get pushed over the edge of the step, and at the front, next to the swivel cab seats the floor is sloping.

However last year we bought a couple of Lafuma chairs and also a couple of matching folding stools. These were meant to be used with a cushion on as footstools or as extra seating if there are more of us. I've found that using one with a lap tray on top is ideal on the sloping cab floor if I want to put a drink, book etc. beside me. It also works well if the van isn't levelled well, you just adjust the bean bag part until it's level.

Well, they do say that everything in the van should have more than one use.


Chris


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

So boom arm for c.£70 plus this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600mm-Dia...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cfb035b86 (or similar) - what are you waiting for lol?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

deefordog said:


> So boom arm for c.£70 plus this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600mm-Dia...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cfb035b86 (or similar) - what are you waiting for lol?


 If it doesn´t come with the boom he needs this - 
Or am I misunderstanding what a boom arm is? where is the link for the boom arm?
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

deefordog said:


> So boom arm for c.£70 plus this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/600mm-Dia...014?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3cfb035b86 (or similar) - what are you waiting for lol?


Come on Dfd mate...get with the programme...I said, I don't have the MH yet:grin2:

When I do I'll look at the above (and Jan is right I will need the clamp thingy too...something needs to clamp the boom arm onto the MH)

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We have a wonderful little folding table that we bought from a B & M store for £6.99.
I've looked on their website but unfortunately couldn't find it.
Its 19" x 15" with a wipe clean finish and folds very flat. Comes in black or white.

Cazzie


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Come on Dfd mate...get with the programme...I said, I don't have the MH yet:grin2:
> 
> When I do I'll look at the above (and Jan is right I will need the clamp thingy too...something needs to clamp the boom arm onto the MH)
> 
> ...


The photos show the thing that fixes it to the table Graham.

Jan


----------



## Zoppydog (Jul 17, 2013)

Morning
I read somewhere that Dunelm do a little table in Rubber wood! Think it was in 2 different colours, the owners were well pleased with it and it wasn't expensive. Can't find the link right now but might be worth a look
Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> The photos show the thing that fixes it to the table Graham.
> 
> Jan


Yep thanks Jan - I see it:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Yep thanks Jan - I see it:smile2:
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Your welcome Graham.
I think it was Kevnliz who tolked about this rubber wood table on one of my threads, but I can´t find which one 0


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*To Graham*

Is this the boom you are talking about ?
http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/boom-arm-table-leg-kit-only.html

If not, does the one you are looking at include the clamp and brackets for £70.00?

Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Is this the boom you are talking about ?
> http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/boom-arm-table-leg-kit-only.html
> 
> If not, does the one you are looking at include the clamp and brackets for £70.00?
> ...


It was a different one but I would get that one for piece of mind...then choose a matching table top. Im not sure if mine did have the base clamp either....

Thanks for this.

We get the MH next week so will take a look then

Graham:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As a temporary fix I bought one of these today from our local caravan shop for £18...

http://www.winfieldsoutdoors.co.uk/kampa-kampa-stable-stool-table/?gclid=CNuZoLO_hcYCFQ-WtAodynQApQ

It will suffice until I sort a boom table out; and then can be used outside as a footrest if before beer o'clock or a side table, if after:grin2:

The stool is also useful for when Im doing any man stuff outside as well:smile2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This is similar to ours, which is pine.

Link


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

GMJ said:


> As a temporary fix I bought one of these today from our local caravan shop for £18...
> 
> http://www.winfieldsoutdoors.co.uk/kampa-kampa-stable-stool-table/?gclid=CNuZoLO_hcYCFQ-WtAodynQApQ
> 
> ...


The stool part is the same sort of thing as the Lafuma one I mentioned, but I use a lap tray on top instead of the table top provided with yours.

Chris


----------



## Joyce Mccourt (Feb 15, 2020)

Hi hope someone can help I have a bought a lunar champ 670r
The only problem I see is the tables they are both broken
We’re do I find new brackets or am I better to buy new 
Tables


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Any chance of a pic Joyce?

Ray.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Have a look on here

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

https://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/tables-legs--shelf-brackets-28-c.asp


----------

